# Possible hard drive failure



## sheps999 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've just benchmarked my laptop's hard drive using HDTune, and the results were this:







Has my hard drive finally expired?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2008)

no - if you could error scan it and post back though it might give a little more information.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just incase, get your stuff backed up now.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Although i will say your temp is a little high... 49C - mine is around 28C


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Although i will say your temp is a little high... 49C - mine is around 28C



its a laptop


----------



## sheps999 (Nov 26, 2008)

modder said:


> some weaknesses appear (60% and 70 %), your hard drive is too stressed and hot. hard drive partitioned ?.IMO ,You can solve this problem with low level format (1) and manage perfomance with an acoustic management tool (2).Be carefull with tools below,you can destroy your hard drive with bad settings.
> 
> (1) Darik's Boot And Nuke http://www.dban.org/
> (2)Victoria for Windows 4.46b http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75434



I'll give DBAN a go 




WhiteLotus said:


> no - if you could error scan it and post back though it might give a little more information.



I did a scan, and stupidly forgot to take a screenshot , but it showed that my hard drive had 2 bad sectors (2 x 45MB, or so the program says), which it said were about 0.1% of the drive. But for all I know, that's all it takes. I'll do another scan after running DBAN, and see if anything changes.

Actually, forgot to post this:





^^^ laptop BIOS.

But yeah, I'll give DBAN a run, and see if that makes a difference. That Victoria for Windows thing looks a bit dangerous


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 26, 2008)

If HDTune is saying it has errors, then it is bad.  I would not trust it.  Even after a low-level format, all you are doing is covering up the failure, and usually when a drive starts to have physical errors, they only tend to get worse.


----------



## Tau (Nov 26, 2008)

I would check the SMART on the drive, all you need to know relating to HDD health can be found in there.  personally i like HDDSentinel.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 26, 2008)

A SMART error could be a number of things. Anything from the drive taking too long to spin up or thermal issue too the % of available backup sectors is decreasing below the set limits. Long story short it WILL fail. When is anyone's guess. Back it up -now- then don't store any more important information on it and use it till it dies. I have a laptop drive here that gave me a SMART error 2 years ago and I've been using it in an external enclosure since with no problems. On the other hand I had one tell me a SMART failure detected and right then and there it failed and wouldn't boot into Windows never to be used again.

$.02


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah at the least back up the HDD hate to see all that data go and die man


----------



## sheps999 (Nov 27, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah at the least back up the HDD hate to see all that data go and die man



Luckily it didn't have any important stuff on it, as I get bored and reinstall another OS about once every fortnight 




Tau said:


> I would check the SMART on the drive, all you need to know relating to HDD health can be found in there.  personally i like HDDSentinel.





Lazzer408 said:


> A SMART error could be a number of things. Anything from the drive taking too long to spin up or thermal issue too the % of available backup sectors is decreasing below the set limits. Long story short it WILL fail. When is anyone's guess. Back it up -now- then don't store any more important information on it and use it till it dies. I have a laptop drive here that gave me a SMART error 2 years ago and I've been using it in an external enclosure since with no problems. On the other hand I had one tell me a SMART failure detected and right then and there it failed and wouldn't boot into Windows never to be used again.
> 
> $.02



Ran HDDSentinel, and on startup it displayed this:






Urgh. Yet another hard drive, here I come 


Thanks for the help, guys


----------



## Tau (Nov 27, 2008)

sheps999 said:


> Luckily it didn't have any important stuff on it, as I get bored and reinstall another OS about once every fortnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HDD Sentinel is awsome


----------

